# Bitte um Wertschätzung



## katzengreis (26. September 2019)

*Bitte um Wertschätzung*

Hallo,

da ich mit meinem drei Monate alten System nicht so richtig warm werde, bitte ich hier um eine Wertschätzung, damit ich mich mit dem Thema Verkauf etwas konkreter auseinandersetzen kann. 

Die Hardware:
Thermaltake V21 Gehäuse
AsRock b450m Pro4
Ryzen 7 2700
2x8GB Corsair Vengeance 2666Mhz
AMD Radeon RX 5700 blower
480GB Toshiba Q300 SSD
be quiet System Power 10 500W



Interessant wäre für mich auch noch, ob ein System mit einer 3600-CPU und einer XT-Version der Grafikkarte einen spürbaren Leistungszuwachs bedeuten würde. Ich spielte vorher auf einem 2013er Laptop - auf dem Level könnt ihr ungefähr meine Expertise ablesen. 


Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Loosa (26. September 2019)

Gehäuse, Motherboard, Power... sieht wertig aus. Aber bei AMD und Ryzen bin ich nicht drin.
Über das System müssen also Leute mit mehr Ahnung urteilen.

Aber ich schätze dich. Einfach mal so. Weiß nicht, ob das hilft.


----------



## Batze (26. September 2019)

Wolltest du alles zusammen Komplett Verkaufen oder auch Einzeln?
Bei Einzelverkauf einfach mal ein paar tage bei Ebay die einzelnen Positionen betrachten, denn das schwangt bei älterer Hardware teils gewaltig.


----------



## Batze (26. September 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Gehäuse, Motherboard, Power... sieht wertig aus. Aber bei AMD und Ryzen bin ich nicht drin.
> Über das System müssen also Leute mit mehr Ahnung urteilen.


Sehe ich selbst etwas anders.
Also Motherboard, ASRock, um Gottes Willen sage ich da immer. Sorry ich sage es so wie es ist, das ist der Billigste Schlamm den man sich kaufen kann. In einem Gamer System hat so etwas nichts zu suchen, schon gar nicht wenn die anderen Komponenten von erheblich besserer Qualität sind.
Zum Gehäuse kann ich nicht viel sagen.
Das Netzteil, ja das ist Top.
Ryzen, obwohl ja jetzt die 3xxx Serie raus ist, die 2xxx Serie kann man immer noch sehr gut kaufen zu einem vernünftigen Preis, allerdings macht die 3xxx Serie den preis natürlich kaputt.
Die Graka ist Okey, da kann man gut was rausholen.


----------



## katzengreis (26. September 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Wolltest du alles zusammen Komplett Verkaufen oder auch Einzeln?



Bei einem Verkauf würde ich alles zusammen anbieten - sonst bleibe ich sicher auf Einzelteilen sitzen.


----------



## katzengreis (26. September 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Sehe ich selbst etwas anders.
> Also Motherboard, ASRock, um Gottes Willen sage ich da immer. Sorry ich sage es so wie es ist, das ist der Billigste Schlamm den man sich kaufen kann. In einem Gamer System hat so etwas nichts zu suchen, schon gar nicht wenn die anderen Komponenten von erheblich besserer Qualität sind.
> Zum Gehäuse kann ich nicht viel sagen.
> Das Netzteil, ja das ist Top.
> ...



Danke für die Einschätzung - was bedeutet das denn in etwa in Zahlen?


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2019)

katzengreis schrieb:
			
		

> da ich mit meinem drei Monate alten System nicht so richtig warm werde



wo liegt denn das problem, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## katzengreis (26. September 2019)

Ich habe realisiert, dass ich auf die Mobilität eines Laptops nicht verzichten möchte.


----------



## Rabowke (26. September 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> [...]Also Motherboard, ASRock, um Gottes Willen sage ich da immer. Sorry ich sage es so wie es ist, das ist der Billigste Schlamm den man sich kaufen kann. In einem Gamer System hat so etwas nichts zu suchen, schon gar nicht wenn die anderen Komponenten von erheblich besserer Qualität sind.[...]


... weil? Dir ist schon bewusst das ASRock der günstige Ableger von Asus ist? Also von der billigste Schlamm kann hier definitiv keine Rede sein. Ich selbst hatte nie ASRock Mobos im Einsatz, aber die div. Testberichte, u.a. in der c't, von ASRock lesen sich ziemlich gut. Ggf. muss man Abstriche bei der Ausstattung und verbauten Komponenten machen, aber ich vermute einfach mal dass das genau die Positionierung von ASRock ist bzw. sein soll. Niemand benötigt Mainboards für 400-500 EUR und mehr von Asus, wenn man funktionierende Teile für 100 EUR bekommt.

Vor allem bedeutet das noch lange nicht das die teuren Mainboards auch wirklich besser sind, wenn ich mir z.B. die häufig verhunzte Lüftersteuerung von Asus-Boards anschaue ... hui hui, das bekommt ein günstiger Anbieter aus Taiwan besser hin.


----------



## Robertius (26. September 2019)

katzengreis schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich mit meinem drei Monate alten System nicht so richtig warm werde, bitte ich hier um eine Wertschätzung, damit ich mich mit dem Thema Verkauf etwas konkreter auseinandersetzen kann.
> 
> ...



Also ein besseres System mit Ryzen 3600, 5700 XT, 3000er Ram nagelneu vom Händler gabs schon für 850 Euro. Ich würde mal vorsichtig sagen so 500-550 Euro.


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2019)

Robertius schrieb:


> Also ein besseres System mit Ryzen 3600, 5700 XT, 3000er Ram nagelneu vom Händler gabs schon für 850 Euro. Ich würde mal vorsichtig sagen so 500-550 Euro.


 Ja, so um den Dreh rum könnte man es ansetzen, aber es kann auch sein, dass man nur unter 500€ bekommt. Es sind auch keine besonders "edle" Teile wie ZB ein BESONDERS gutes Netzteil oder teures Gehäuse, so dass man auch eine große Zielgruppe hat. Hätte man teures "drumherum", muss man Leute finden, die den Mehrwert auch mitbezahlen. Die meisten zahlen aber nur für den Mix aus CPU, Graka und Speicherausstattung.


----------



## Robertius (26. September 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, so um den Dreh rum könnte man es ansetzen, aber es kann auch sein, dass man nur unter 500€ bekommt. Es sind auch keine besonders "edle" Teile wie ZB ein BESONDERS gutes Netzteil oder teures Gehäuse, so dass man auch eine große Zielgruppe hat. Hätte man teures "drumherum", muss man Leute finden, die den Mehrwert auch mitbezahlen. Die meisten zahlen aber nur für den Mix aus CPU, Graka und Speicherausstattung.



Ich bin jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass bei einer 5700 vom Alter her noch Rechnungen für alle Teile vorhanden sind. Ich habe vor ein paar Monaten für meine 7 Jahre alte Gurke noch 300 Euro bekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2019)

Robertius schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass bei einer 5700 vom Alter her noch Rechnungen für alle Teile vorhanden sind. Ich habe vor ein paar Monaten für meine 7 Jahre alte Gurke noch 300 Euro bekommen.


 Ich widerspreche ja gar nicht    es kann aber sein, dass die Leute eben nur 50% dessen zahlen, was ein "gleichguter PC" neu kosten würde.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. September 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Sehe ich selbst etwas anders.
> Also Motherboard, ASRock, um Gottes Willen sage ich da immer. Sorry ich sage es so wie es ist, das ist der Billigste Schlamm den man sich kaufen kann.



Du bist nicht ganz up to date. 
ASRock *war* mal ganz miese Qualität, das ist richtig. Die Pentium4-Boards waren legendär schlecht. 
Das liegt aber gut 10+ Jahre zurück, mittlerweile ist die Qualität vollkommen okay und von "billigem Schlamm" kann keine Rede mehr sein.


----------



## Batze (26. September 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... weil? Dir ist schon bewusst das ASRock der günstige Ableger von Asus ist? Also von der billigste Schlamm kann hier definitiv keine Rede sein. Ich selbst hatte nie ASRock Mobos im Einsatz, aber die div. Testberichte, u.a. in der c't, von ASRock lesen sich ziemlich gut. Ggf. muss man Abstriche bei der Ausstattung und verbauten Komponenten machen, aber ich vermute einfach mal dass das genau die Positionierung von ASRock ist bzw. sein soll. Niemand benötigt Mainboards für 400-500 EUR und mehr von Asus, wenn man funktionierende Teile für 100 EUR bekommt.
> 
> Vor allem bedeutet das noch lange nicht das die teuren Mainboards auch wirklich besser sind, wenn ich mir z.B. die häufig verhunzte Lüftersteuerung von Asus-Boards anschaue ... hui hui, das bekommt ein günstiger Anbieter aus Taiwan besser hin.



Da stehe ich teils bei dir, eventuell war der Ausdruck von mir falsch gewählt. 
Allerdings, vergleiche bitte keine Stundentests irgendwelcher Magazine die mal ein Board mit CPU/GPU/RAM usw. mal schnell anschließen, durch ihren Testkanal schicken und gut ist. Das hat rein gar nicht mit Wochenlangen zocken, 2,3,4 Festplatten oder/und auch Vollauslastung aller Festplatten- und USB Slots zu tun, und so weiter. Erst da zeigen sich die Grenzen eines wirklich guten Mainboards. So etwas nennt man auch jahrelange Praxis Erfahrung eben mit diverser Hardware. Und sorry, so leid es mir tut, ASRock (ja ich weiß ist die Sparfirma von Asus), irgendwie müssen die Preise ja herkommen. Für Desktop Rechner zum Surfen und für Office und so mögen die total ausreichen, das will ich gar nicht abstreiten, im Gegenteil. Aber in einem Gamersystem das auf Hochleistung getrimmt ist und (fast)immer Volle Pulle läuft mit seinen Möglichkeiten haben die Dinger nichts zu suchen. Sparen kann man da woanders, aber bitte nicht am Board. Natürlich muss es kein 500€ Hochleistungsboard sein, da stimme ich dir voll zu.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (26. September 2019)

Mmm... also bei mir werkelt jetzt schon seit fast 10 Jahren ein AsRock Mainboard und das fast täglich und dann auch noch im kompletten Rechner "volle Pulle"...

Ich glaub da läuft doch was gehörig falsch. 
Bin wohl wirklich auf diese ganzen minderwertigen Stümpertests reingefallen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Da stehe ich teils bei dir, eventuell war der Ausdruck von mir falsch gewählt.
> Allerdings, vergleiche bitte keine Stundentests irgendwelcher Magazine die mal ein Board mit CPU/GPU/RAM usw. mal schnell anschließen, durch ihren Testkanal schicken und gut ist. Das hat rein gar nicht mit Wochenlangen zocken, 2,3,4 Festplatten oder/und auch Vollauslastung aller Festplatten- und USB Slots zu tun, und so weiter. Erst da zeigen sich die Grenzen eines wirklich guten Mainboards. So etwas nennt man auch jahrelange Praxis Erfahrung eben mit diverser Hardware. Und sorry, so leid es mir tut, ASRock (ja ich weiß ist die Sparfirma von Asus), irgendwie müssen die Preise ja herkommen.


 Du hast da anscheinend keinen rechten Überblick... ^^

ASRock ist seit Jahren nicht mehr billiger als die Konkurrenz von MSI und Gigabyte bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung, und die haben auch einen Haufen richtig teurer Boards. Von MSI und Gigabyte gibt es ebenfalls "billige" Sockel 1151 v2 Boards unter 60€, selbst bei Asus geht es inzwischen schon bei 60€ los. Bei AM4 gibt es Boards von MSI und Gigabyte (und ASRock) unter 50€, von Asus ab 50€. Ansonsten tun sich die Boards wenig - mag sein, dass VIELLEICHT bei ASRock der Treibersupport nicht ganz perfekt ist und sie daher ein BISSCHEN günstiger anbieten können als die Konkurrenz - aber wie gesagt: schau dich mal um, da ist ASRock nun echt nicht billiger als der Rest, wenn du nach einer ähnliche Ausstattung suchst - und du wirst ja wohl kaum behaupten wollen, dass selbst Boards über 100 oder 200 Euro trotzdem "billigster Schlamm" seien... Hinzu kommt, dass du die Leute ja schon für total bescheuert halten musst, wenn sie trotz der angeblich so schlechten Mainboards ASRock weiterhin seit Jahren unter den Top3 der Board-Hersteller halten. So was geht selbst bei sehr billigen Produkten auf Dauer nicht, wenn die wirklich nix taugen würden. Und ein 150€-Board von ASRock ist definitiv besser als eine 80€-Platine eines anderen Herstellers. Genau wie ein 150€-Board von MSI oder Gigabyte besser ist als ein 80€-Modell. Natürlich stets von einzelnen Ausnahmen abgesehen, bei denen mal ein Modell komplett verhunzt wurde.


Du hast da denk ich Vorurteile auf Basis von älteren Erfahrungen bzw. vlt auch einfach nur Pech gehabt, denn auch bei MSI, Gigabyte oder Asus gibt es Boards, die nicht so dolle sind bzw. bei denen RELATIV oft etwas überdurchschnittlich schnell kaputtgeht. Zumindest wenn es um den Mainstream-Sektor geht. Was "Profi"-Platinen für Server oder so angeht, kann es anders aussehen. Die RMA-Quoten sind aber bei den vier großen Herstellern sehr ähnlich - einzelne Modelle sind bei allen mal auffällig "schlecht". Wenn du natürlich ein Board für 100€ nimmst, dass trotzdem 4x USB OnBoard hat, 4x RGB-Anschlüsse, SLI bietet, OC-Chipsatz, 6 Fan-Anschlüsse usw., dann ist das sicher qualitativ schlechter bzw. hat einen deutlich schwächeren Support als ein 100€-Board mit einem "Bürochipsatz", das nur 2x OnBoard-USB und Null "Ganmingkram" sowie keine OC-Funktionen hat, dafür aber beim Rest total solide Bauteile. Das hat aber dann nichts mit dem Hersteller zu tun, das wäre bei jedem Hersteller so.


Nebenbei: ASRock ist schon längst selbstständig, die sind seit 10 Jahren ein eigenes notiertes Börsenunternehmen - das war IMHO auch ein Faktor dafür, dass sie deutlich besser geworden sind. Als die noch zu Asus gehörten sollten die logischerweise keine zu große eigene Konkurrenz sein, die waren damals durch Asus hauptsächlich als Gegenpol zu Foxconn im OEM-Sektor erschaffen worden.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. September 2019)

Meine Erfahrung mit Asrock ist auch alt und dass das Billigboards sind, wo gerne mal die Kondensatoren den Geist aufgeben, weswegen ich die auch immer noch meide, auch wenn sie inzwischen vielleicht besser sind. Aber irgendwo muss da ja nun auch ein Unterschied zu Asus sein, sonst könnten sie die Marke auch einstellen.

Generell habe ich aber schlechte Erfahrung mit Mainboards, obwohl ich eigentlich immer die "extra haltbaren" kaufe, sind meine letzten zwei Rechner nach jeweils exakt sechs Jahren ausgefallen, einmal ein Kurzschluss durch die Batterie und einmal ging das BIOS einfach nicht mehr. Was ziemlich ärgerlich ist, denn die würden beide ansonsten selbst heute noch gut als Zweit- oder Drittrechner taugen. Aber extra neues Mainboard für die auftreiben lohnt irgendwie nicht so richtig.


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung mit Asrock ist auch alt und dass das Billigboards sind, wo gerne mal die Kondensatoren den Geist aufgeben, weswegen ich die auch immer noch meide, auch wenn sie inzwischen vielleicht besser sind.


 Wie lang ist das denn her, und ist dir bzw. Leuten, die du kennst, noch nie ein Board von MSI, Gigabyte oder Asus hopps gegangen? Wenn nein, dann ändert sich das nun, denn mir ist in den letzten 10 Jahren je ein Board von MSI und Asus kaputtgegangen.   bzw beim Asus kam es schon kaputt an, obwohl das Siegel unbeschädigt war, und ein anderes, das ich vor kurzem verkauft hab, hat mir dauernd Fehler gebracht, da es offenbar nicht mit meinem Audio-Interface klarkam. Das ist kein Defekt, aber ein "Serviceproblem", und das Board war nicht uralt, kam vor 5 Jahren auf den Markt.

Boards können, genau wie zB auch Grafikkarten, bei jedem Hersteller mal einen Defekt haben, und seit mehr als 5-6 Jahren verwenden die Hersteller an sich durch die Bank weg "solid capacitators", also hochwertigere Kondensatoren, so dass ein Fehler bei den Kondensatoren, mit dem btw früher viele Hersteller zu kämpfen hatten, kaum mehr vorkommen. Letztere gab es vor allem nach langer Betriebszeit, aber auch mit Pech schon recht früh.



> Aber irgendwo muss da ja nun auch ein Unterschied zu Asus sein, sonst könnten sie die Marke auch einstellen.


 ASRock gehört nicht mehr zu Asus, das hab ich doch schon geschrieben ^^   Und selbst wenn doch: es würde dann keinen Sinn machen, ASRock ebenfalls teure Boards herstellen zu lassen, die dann aber so schlecht sind, dass kaum ein Kunde erneut zu ASRock greift. Das würde nur Sinn ergeben, wenn ASRock ausschließlich günstigere Boards als Asus herstellen würde und wirklich deren Discountmarke wäre, weil Asus auf keinen Fall seinen Namen für "Billigboards" hergeben will. Letzteres ist aber schon längst der Fall, denn es gibt wie gesagt auch viele sehr billige Asus-Boards. Die sind idR zwar ca 10% teurer als die Konkurrenz, aber deswegen müssen die ja nicht besser als MSI und Gigabyte (und ASRock) sein. Asus war schon immer nen Tick teurer, auch bei den OC-Boards ist Asus bei ansonsten identischen Eckdaten meist 10% teurer als ASRock, aber auch als MSI oder Gigabyte. Würde die Theorie zutreffen, müssten auch MSI und Gigabyte Schrott sein...  in Wahrheit ist es aber so, dass alle vier Hersteller RELATIV günstige Modelle haben sowie auch hochwertigere, die teurer sind, obwohl sie auf dem Papier an sich nicht mehr bieten als die günstigere Version. 

Und zB bei Notebooks hatte Asus die lange Zeit einen miesen Ruf, d.h. Asus ist/war auch nicht immer eines Ruhmesmarke...


----------



## Rabowke (26. September 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> [...]Generell habe ich aber schlechte Erfahrung mit Mainboards, obwohl ich eigentlich immer die "extra haltbaren" kaufe, sind meine letzten zwei Rechner nach jeweils exakt sechs Jahren ausgefallen, einmal ein Kurzschluss durch die Batterie und einmal ging das BIOS einfach nicht mehr. Was ziemlich ärgerlich ist, denn die würden beide ansonsten selbst heute noch gut als Zweit- oder Drittrechner taugen. Aber extra neues Mainboard für die auftreiben lohnt irgendwie nicht so richtig.


Ich hab wiederum sehr sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Mainboards von MSI, Gigabyte & Asus. 

Ich hab ja nicht nur einen PC (selbst gebaut), sondern das dürften mittlerweile an die 30-35 sein. Wobei die nächsten PCs in der Kanzlei definitiv nicht mehr per Hand von mir zusammengebaut werden, da werd ich mit fast 40 jetzt doch langsam zu alt dafür. Mein letztes System war ein Ryzen 2700x fürs Büro, mein Rechner & der letzte PC, den ich selbst zusammen bauen *werde*, wird mein neuer privater PC.

Aber ich hab mit 100 EUR Gigabyte Mobos genau so gute Erfahrung gemacht wie die 300-400 EUR Boards für meine PCs, und sind wir mal ehrlich: die Rechner auf arbeit laufen auch 10h täglich und das ohne Murren. Einzig und allein die NT von be!quit kommen mir nicht mehr ins Haus. Da sind mir einmal fast fünf PCs in einer Woche ausgestiegen. Niemals nie wieder! NIE!


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab wiederum sehr sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Mainboards von MSI, Gigabyte & Asus.
> 
> Ich hab ja nicht nur einen PC (selbst gebaut), sondern das dürften mittlerweile an die 30-35 sein.


 Manche haben Glück, andere Pech. Bei Boards hast du so um die 2 bis 5 Prozent Reklamationsquote, d.h. es kann sein, dass du 200 PCs von Dir und Bekannten kennst und keiner ein defektes Board hat, es kann aber auch sein, dass du 10 zusammenbaust und bei 4 das Board innerhalb von 2-3 Jahren hopps geht. Oder dass du ein bestimmtes Modell erwischst, bei dem es dann eben doch klare Probleme gibt, so dass 15-20% der Boards reklamiert werden.

Das ist ja zB bei Festplatten auch so. Viele hatten noch nie eine defekte HDD, andere haben im Schnitt alle 3 Jahre nen Crash, obwohl sie maximale 3 HDDs gleichzeitig besitzen. Und ab und an gab es eine Modellreihe, die problematisch war, wie damals von IBM ich glaub so um 2002 herum - da wurden sogar von IBM wissentlich Platten, die bauart/techhnikbedingt gefährdet waren, Weiterverkauf und sogar als Ersatz an Leute verteilt, die eine defekte HDD reklamiert hatten... 





> Wobei die nächsten PCs in der Kanzlei definitiv nicht mehr per Hand von mir zusammengebaut werden, da werd ich mit fast 40 jetzt doch langsam zu alt dafür.


 Du meinst wohl eher "zu reich"... 



> Einzig und allein die NT von be!quit kommen mir nicht mehr ins Haus. Da sind mir einmal fast fünf PCs in einer Woche ausgestiegen. Niemals nie wieder! NIE!


 Die hatten mal eine komplett verhunzte Modellreihe, das war aber wirklich ein Einzelfall in deren Geschichte und ein systematisches Problem, kein Qualitätsproblem im klassischen Sinne. So was wie das Elchtestversagen bei Mercedes… Ich hatte seit langem NUR BEquiet, auch für Bekannte und Verwandte, und kein einziges ist kaputtgegangen.


----------



## Batze (26. September 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Einzig und allein die NT von be!quit kommen mir nicht mehr ins Haus. Da sind mir einmal fast fünf PCs in einer Woche ausgestiegen. Niemals nie wieder! NIE!


Da bist du nicht der einzige. Leider hört man auch in letzter Zeit nicht gerade Positives von den Netzteilen. Irgendwie haben die an Qualität wohl doch eher stark eingebüßt. Ich kann mich da irren, aber wenn man mal durchs Netz fegt hört man das immer wieder, und nicht nur mal so vereinzelt, und auch bei mir im Umfeld gibt es da das ein oder andere Problem, gerade auch was die Lüfter angeht. Was sehr komisch ist, denn die Einzel Lüfter für gehäuse usw. sind in meinen Augen über jeden Zweifel erhaben, einfach Top. Aber in den Netzteilen soll es Probleme geben, und dann die Sibelkos (sorgen für gleichbleibenden Strom, um es mal salopp zu sagen)sollen von erschreckend minderer Qualität sein, gibt es da nämlich erhebliche Schwankungen, dann Puff, aus die Maus .
Versuch es mal mit Enermax. verwende ich seit Jahren/Jahrzehnten und empfehle die auch guten Gewissens gerne immer wieder. Die sind zwar nicht mehr so gehypt wie die beQ teile, bieten aber seit Zig Jahren gleichbleibende Qualität. Preis ist in etwa der gleiche.


----------



## hunterseyes (27. September 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Manche haben Glück, andere Pech. Bei Boards hast du so um die 2 bis 5 Prozent Reklamationsquote, d.h. es kann sein, dass du 200 PCs von Dir und Bekannten kennst und keiner ein defektes Board hat, es kann aber auch sein, dass du 10 zusammenbaust und bei 4 das Board innerhalb von 2-3 Jahren hopps geht. Oder dass du ein bestimmtes Modell erwischst, bei dem es dann eben doch klare Probleme gibt, so dass 15-20% der Boards reklamiert werden.
> 
> Das ist ja zB bei Festplatten auch so. Viele hatten noch nie eine defekte HDD, andere haben im Schnitt alle 3 Jahre nen Crash, obwohl sie maximale 3 HDDs gleichzeitig besitzen. Und ab und an gab es eine Modellreihe, die problematisch war, wie damals von IBM ich glaub so um 2002 herum - da wurden sogar von IBM wissentlich Platten, die bauart/techhnikbedingt gefährdet waren, Weiterverkauf und sogar als Ersatz an Leute verteilt, die eine defekte HDD reklamiert hatten...
> 
> ...



Mercedes hat allerdings weit größere Probleme schon gehabt, als den Elchtest, mit das bekannteste, dass MB einfach mal extrem Rostanfällig waren und die Autos oftmals schneller durchgerostet sind, als sich viele durch die Abzahlung bringen konnten. Dies war übrigens durchgehend der Fall, egal bei welcher Baureihe bzw Fahrzeugklasse.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. September 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie lang ist das denn her, und ist dir bzw. Leuten, die du kennst, noch nie ein Board von MSI, Gigabyte oder Asus hopps gegangen? Wenn nein, dann ändert sich das nun, denn mir ist in den letzten 10 Jahren je ein Board von MSI und Asus kaputtgegangen.


Schrieb ich doch? Die Boards, die hochwertig und langlebig sein sollten, die mir kaputtgingen waren von MSI und Gigabyte. Wobei ich aktuell wieder ein MSI habe. Und das Problem waren ja nicht die Kondensatoren und ähnliche Bauteile sondern eben ein Kurzschluss an der Batterie und in kaputtes BIOS (nehme an, da ist der Chip oder irgendwas drumherum kaputtgegangen). 



hunterseyes schrieb:


> Mercedes hat allerdings weit größere Probleme schon gehabt, als den Elchtest, mit das bekannteste, dass MB einfach mal extrem Rostanfällig waren und die Autos oftmals schneller durchgerostet sind, als sich viele durch die Abzahlung bringen konnten. Dies war übrigens durchgehend der Fall, egal bei welcher Baureihe bzw Fahrzeugklasse.


Wann soll das gewesen sein? Also ich sehe hier immer noch tonnenweise Mercedes aus den 60ern bis 80ern (und neuere natürlich auch), die in 1A Zustand sind. Gerade eben sowas wie den 190er aber auch C und E Klasse. 

Dem entgegen sieht man keine Fords oder Fiats aus den 70ern und 80ern, weil die alle verrostet sind. Auch VW und Opel hatten teils heftige Rostprobleme in den 70ern und 80ern.


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Schrieb ich doch? Die Boards, die hochwertig und langlebig sein sollten, die mir kaputtgingen waren von MSI und Gigabyte. [/QOUTE] ach so, ich dachte du redest von AS Rock und wolltest sagen, dass nur deren Boards schlecht seien. Sorry.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. September 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> [ ach so, ich dachte du redest von AS Rock und wolltest sagen, dass nur deren Boards schlecht seien. Sorry.



Ne, sorry, ich hätte das aber oben auch dazuschreiben sollen, damit das nicht mißverständlich ist.


----------



## hunterseyes (27. September 2019)

Bei uns fahren noch viele ältere Modele rum, vor allem aber E-Klassen, die ab 1990 sehr Rostanfällig gewesen sind. Natürlich rosten die genauso wie VW und Co. Zum Vergleich waren da die Japaner wesentlich besser in der Haltbarkeit. Am besten konnte ich es in meiner alten Heimat an der Nordsee (Sylt) sehen, da wird Rost nochmal sehr beschleunigt. Den Asiaten scheint es allerdings kaum was ausgemacht zu haben.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. September 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Bei uns fahren noch viele ältere Modele rum, vor allem aber E-Klassen, die ab 1990 sehr Rostanfällig gewesen sind. Natürlich rosten die genauso wie VW und Co. Zum Vergleich waren da die Japaner wesentlich besser in der Haltbarkeit. Am besten konnte ich es in meiner alten Heimat an der Nordsee (Sylt) sehen, da wird Rost nochmal sehr beschleunigt. Den Asiaten scheint es allerdings kaum was ausgemacht zu haben.



Hmm, weiß nicht, das halte ich jetzt einfach für persönliche Wahrnehmung. Die alten Japaner sind teils auch ziemliche Rostlauben. Weil der Stahl damals so schlecht war, wirklich tauglich gegen Rost geschützt scheinen Karosserien erst ab den 2000ern zu sein, hat Audi ja damals auf Aluminium gesetzt.


----------



## hunterseyes (27. September 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hmm, weiß nicht, das halte ich jetzt einfach für persönliche Wahrnehmung. Die alten Japaner sind teils auch ziemliche Rostlauben. Weil der Stahl damals so schlecht war, wirklich tauglich gegen Rost geschützt scheinen Karosserien erst ab den 2000ern zu sein, hat Audi ja damals auf Aluminium gesetzt.



Schau mal Volvo an Baujahre vor 2000 waren noch richtig genial, schwer und unzerstörbar, kein Rost, selbst nach 30 Jahren. Die Modelle danach sind wie viele Hersteller auch, einfach nur noch schlecht, von der Langzeithaltbarkeit her. Mein Vater hat seinen Volvo (960) aus 1990 immer noch und wird ihn sicher nochmal so lange weiterfahren.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. September 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Schau mal Volvo an Baujahre vor 2000 waren noch richtig genial, schwer und unzerstörbar, kein Rost, selbst nach 30 Jahren. Die Modelle danach sind wie viele Hersteller auch, einfach nur noch schlecht, von der Langzeithaltbarkeit her. Mein Vater hat seinen Volvo (960) aus 1990 immer noch und wird ihn sicher nochmal so lange weiterfahren.



Hmm, okay das stimmt, die alten Volvos sind unzerstörbar. Allerdings wiegen die auch ein paar Tonnen und saufen Sprit ohne Ende.


----------



## hunterseyes (27. September 2019)

naja geht, hatte selbst nen 850 aus 1996 und der lief trotz 2,5l und 144ps gemütlich mit 9Litern/100km. richtig was zum cruisen und jedemenge Stauraum als kombi. danach auf einen v70 mit 2,4turbo gewechselt, der 9,5Liter schluckt und nur mehr wollte, wenn man die 193ps ausnutzte.


----------

